# Bobbing for...



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

now THAT is disgusting! good grief! LOL


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

This has happenned at my house too! The smell of MacKenzie was the worst!!! Couldn't figure out what she had gotten into, until I went into the bathroom. :vomit:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Word to the wise....Always check for "floaters". That is too funny, I can just imagine what was going through your mind. I'll bet your "kid" was actually trying to get it.


----------

